# Hattet Ihr schonmal Probleme ein Steam Spiel zu Aktivieren?



## Schokomonster (31. August 2011)

Da ich grade mein 4 Steam Spiel welches ich nicht Aktivieren kann erhalten habe (alle in diesen Jahr) wollte ich mal wissen ob Ihr schonmal bei der Aktivierung die Meldung doppelter oder ungültiger Key erhalten habt und ob der Support euch das Spiel anschliessend auf euren Account freigeschaltet hat, oder ich der einzige bin der solche Probleme hat?


Bei mir war es bis jetzt so:
Metro 2033 - nach anschreiben des Supports sofort freigeschaltet wurden.
Modern Warfare 2 - freigeschaltet wurden nach mehreren E-Mails.
Race 07 - Support weigert sich bis heute es freizuschalten.
Homefront - gerade heute erhalten und daher noch offen was raus wird.

Dazu sei auch noch gesagt das natürlich alle Spiele neu waren und eine Rechnung ebenfalls immer vorhanden war/ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

Ich hatte nie ein solches Problem und in den letzten Jahren bestimmt 50 oder mehr Spiele per Key-Eingabe bei Steam aktiviert.


----------



## Creep1972 (31. August 2011)

Keine Probleme, sorry. Bei Steam lief alles immer problemlos ohne Ausnahme


----------



## seventyseven (31. August 2011)

deleted fail comment


----------



## RapToX (1. September 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie ein solches Problem und in den letzten Jahren bestimmt 50 oder mehr Spiele per Key-Eingabe bei Steam aktiviert.


 /sign


----------



## jensi251 (1. September 2011)

Ja, bei BC2 im summer sale mit Vietnam und Specact.
Das Specact pack ging nicht.
War danach viel Stress mit steam und ea aber nachher wurde es mir manuell aktiviert.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

hatte noch keine probleme mit steam, sowohl im online shop als auch mit importierten oder hier gekauften spielen, hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. September 2011)

Bist jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## GxGamer (1. September 2011)

Ich hatte bisher 3 Spiele von Steam.
Nicht eines konnte ich ohne Probleme kaufen/freischalten.

Fehlermeldungen, unendliche "bitte warten"-Meldungen, Server offline usw....


----------



## Ossus (1. September 2011)

Nö, nur das ich manchmal die Nachricht bekomme, dass ich mich von einem anderen Computer aus anmelde.


----------

